# Amplifier repair in calgary



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

we are now open for amp repairs in Calgary,at The Sonic Sofa, 120 Forge Rd.S.E. Calgary
403-234-0014 or 403-829-1085

Open monday to friday 9AM to 6PM and on appointment only on weekends.

We can handle all types of Tube amps and most solid state guitar amplifiers and pedals.

Call Keith and get an appointment today.

The retail portion of the store is being renovated right now,but we open for repair work now.

We will feature Vintage and new guitars and amplifiers,parts and supplies.

welcome to the sonic sofa


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats on the new shop Keith. I'm coming to see you soon with a couple of sick amps. Can I just drop by on my lunch hour or should I call first?

Pete


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Give me a call first,I'm in and out until the place is finished.

Cheers!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

That's right by where my band practices. I'll definitely check it out once it's all open.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

View attachment 992



check out our store front.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks cool, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow. Cool store front! I love it. Congrats and good luck.


----------

